# Club Voyage Spain



## nellieK (Apr 11, 2015)

Does anyone an associate membership for ferries from Portsmouth to Santander or Bilbao? Or somehow sharing the membership costs?

Many thanks
Nellie


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Nellie the only way would be for you to use another person`s membership. I used to have membership but forgot to renew! 
I would permit friends to use it as that is permitted for YOUR guests. However you do not get the full discount unless you are the membership holder or you are actually travelling with the membership holder.


----------



## nellieK (Apr 11, 2015)

thanks for your prompt reply Siobhán


----------

